# plants



## fishygurl (Oct 3, 2005)

Im setting up my 20 gallon tanks soon.. and i am going to put in a few (3 or mabye 4) plants. But my question is, can i add more plants later and what is the best way to do this without disturbing the fish:?:


----------



## solar-ton (Aug 15, 2005)

well you can add as many plants as you like if you add more the fish will just go in hide in a cave until your hand is out of the tank.


----------



## fishn00b (Jun 10, 2005)

Yeah, that's right. You disturb the fish when doing a water change too, so it really isn't anything when adding new plants. It gives the fish more places to hide and play in.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Its best to plant heavy rather than add one or two plants.


----------



## solar-ton (Aug 15, 2005)

for example simpte's avatar lol they alyways do like caves and driftwood.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

You can always add plants later. But make sure you don't overcrowd the tank and don't add in a whole bunch at once (learning from shev's experiece)


----------

